# Free Choice Mineral Feeder Station for Goats



## Dillo (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,
We feed all our goats separately with their own individual bowls and currently add minerals everyday to their feed. 
I would really like to make a Free Choice Mineral Station but need some design ideas please!
Also what minerals do you put at the lick station?
All feedback would be greatly appreciated
Thankyou


----------



## kinder (Jan 19, 2015)

All I have for free choice; is a salt block ( witch my goats don't really touch ) a Billy block ( witch has minerals, goats don't really touch ) Both on wall holders ( for the blocks ) and a hanging dish of baking soda ( witch the goats do use for a little indigestion and occasional blot ). Honestly most all of what they need is already in their feed. And because my goats don't have lush green fields to roam in they get a garnishing of Manna Pro; Goat Balancer, in their feed bowls. Because I to feed them in separate bowls, I make them up twice a day, that way I can add or take away from the goat who needs to have its diet adjusted at that time. Hoped this helped some. There is other people who might have other ways, of doing things. It is good to hear from a variety, and then slowly implement things that feel right and works for your goats.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 19, 2015)

I feed Manna Pro goat minerals free choice (when I remember to fill the feeder).  I use a feeder similar to this one:  


The only difference in mine is that I used flexible corrugated tubing for the top part - it was cheaper.

My goats love it and I can put a lot into it.  Even my big nosed Nubians can get their face in there and slurp it up.

I also keep a trace mineral block out for the horses and I catch the goats using that also.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 19, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I feed Manna Pro goat minerals free choice (when I remember to fill the feeder).  I use a feeder similar to this one:  View attachment 6801
> 
> The only difference in mine is that I used flexible corrugated tubing for the top part - it was cheaper.
> 
> ...



Does the humidity mess the minerals up?  Or is that not a problem where you live?   My goats have plastic mineral feeders attached to their fence in their barn.   I fill as needed but usually have to switch out frequently due to the humidity, so I put small amounts out at a time.  I purchased my mineral feeders at TSC


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh no, we definitely have humidity!  And yes, the minerals do soak it up somewhat, but my gals don't seem to mind too much.  When it's really moist out - I don't fill it up, just put out some every few days.


----------



## Dillo (Jan 19, 2015)

Thankyou for your replies. 
Both are good ideas. 
What minerals are in the manna pro? Is this a combined mixture of minerals or separate which you leave out in individual containers?

We live in Australia in a temperate climate. We get a fair amount of rain, so it's important that the free choice feeder cannot get wet. 

I've heard Pat Colebys minerals of free choice Yellow Sulfur, Dolomite, Copper, Seaweed Meal & salt are great for keeping the goats healthy. Our are all in great condition, coats are shiny & definately well fed!
At the moment I put all these minerals plus a few extra in their feed everyday but I really like the idea of free choice so they can slo themselves whenever they need it 

Do you guys get many worm problems where you live? Our area is a problem for worms because in summer we have the hot, humid  days & the storms at night.


----------



## VKat (Jan 19, 2015)

I have one of these screwed to the covered porch side of their shelter

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/...84a29fa2600f00000396/533884a39fa2600f000003ab

and use one side for baking soda, and the other for loose minerals. My girls never seem to eat the baking soda, but they LOVE the minerals.
Right now I've been using Manna Pro loose goat minerals, but have heard good reviews online for Sweetlix 16:8 which has more selenium and copper, but can't find it in stores here.


----------



## Dillo (Jan 20, 2015)

VKat said:


> I have one of these screwed to the covered porch side of their shelter
> 
> http://www.jefferspet.com/products/mineral-feeder?via=533884a29fa2600f00000395/533884a29fa2600f00000396/533884a39fa2600f000003ab
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply VKat
I like the design of those feed bowls to put the minerals in. Quite reasonable price too I think


----------



## kinder (Jan 20, 2015)

Dillo said:


> Thankyou for your replies.
> Both are good ideas.
> What minerals are in the manna pro? Is this a combined mixture of minerals or separate which you leave out in individual containers?
> 
> ...


Manna pro Is a brand of products.... The minerals are combined and it is in pellet form. You'll want to read the labels on these things because each can serve different needs, so you want to get what will serve your herds needs and changes.
We have a wide rang of weather, Vermont / North East = the spring is the time I worry the most because of the deep thaw, every thing gets muddy wet and all kinds of things are waking up. I think some people pretreat for worms.


----------

